# Ich liebe Ameisen....



## JoergK (1. Juli 2009)

Gestern geschehen beim Anwerfen des Rasentrimmers:

am Teich wurde es ruhig, kein Bachlauf, kein geplätscher, nix...

Ursache war relativ schnell gefunden, Fehlerstromschutzschalter raus.

Ebenso die Verursacher! 

Ein Trupp Ameisen hat in mühevoller Kleinarbeit so viel feuchten Sand in eine Steckdose gestopft, wie reingepasst hat.
Die :crazy, die Viecher.
An der glatten Wand hoch, vorne durch die Klappen in die Steckeröffnungen haben sie die Sandkörner geschleppt, bis nix mehr reinging.

Hab sie jetzt erst mal  geschmissen, die Steckdose gleich hinterher.
Das war alles so korrodiert, da war nix mehr zu retten. 

Falls also bei Euch mal der RCD fällt....


Gruß Jörg


----------



## klaus e (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich liebe Ameisen....*

Hallo Jörg,
klasse Arbeit der kleinen Armee. 
Da gibt's nen Film aus 1954: "Formicula".
Da machen die was ähnliches, aber viel, viel größer :smoki
Lass' dich nicht von denen unterkriegen
LG
Klaus


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich liebe Ameisen....*

Servus Jörg

Auch wenn es manchmal sehr ärgerlich ist und auch etwas kostet die Schäden zu beseitigen die Ameisen verursachen .... 

.... so sind Ameisen doch auch sehr interessante, nützliche Geschöpfe 

Auszug aus dem oben verlinkten Wiki-Eintrag:


> *Ameisen und  Bläulinge*
> 
> 75 Prozent der weltweit vorkommenden Bläulingsarten (eine Schmetterlingsfamilie) leben myrmekophil, also von oder mit Ameisen. Dabei kommen Symbiose und Parasitismus mit allen Zwischenstufen vor. Einige Raupen, wie beispielsweise der Silbergrüne Bläuling (Polyommatus coridon), oder der __ Storchschnabel-Bläuling (Plebeius eumedon) dienen den Ameisen ähnlich den Pflanzenläusen als Honigtauquellen. Dafür werden sie vor Fressfeinden beschützt. Andere Bläulingsraupen leben parasitär oder symbiotisch als Ameisengäste im Ameisenbau. So wird die Raupe des __ Lungenenzian-Ameisenbläulings von Ameisen der Art Myrmica ruginodis adoptiert und ohne Gegenleistung wie eine Ameisenlarve gefüttert. Die Raupe des Dunklen Wiesenknopf-Ameisenbläulings wird von der Roten Gartenameise (Myrmica rubra) ebenfalls wie die Brut gepflegt, gibt aber Zuckerwasser an die Ameisen ab. Zusätzlich frisst die Raupe die Ameisenbrut.


----------



## resa51 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich liebe Ameisen....*

Hallo Jörg,

dolle Leistung der kleiner Racker


----------



## JoergK (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich liebe Ameisen....*

Hi Helmut,

hast ja völlig recht

ich tu ihnen ja auch (meistens  ) nichts, aber nervig isses schon.

Warum brauchen die aber auch immer den Kick auf dem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?

Letztes Jahr sah es genauso im Sockel einer Außen-Standlampe aus,
auch dort bekamen die Jungs immer eine gezwiebelt,
wenn das Licht anging :crazy

Durch unseren trockenen Sandboden fühlen sie sich hier auch besonders wohl.

...und wenn man ehrlich ist, vor ein paar Jahren war hier noch Wald, bevor's zum Baugebiet wurde.
Die erobern eigentlich nur ihre Heimat zurück...

Gruß Jörg


----------



## JoergK (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich liebe Ameisen....*

@Reiner





Gruß Jörg


----------



## etaine (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich liebe Ameisen....*

Hallo Jörg,
eine nicht ganz unbefangene Freude über die Tierchen kann ich verstehen.
Mittlerweilen dämmert mir, dass unser kleiner Garten auf einem Ameisenhügel gebaut wurde. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wie ich damit umgehen kann und will. Jeden Tag ist ne neue Burg errichtet. Barfuss draussen ist schon ne echte Herrausforderung und was für Leute, die Schmerzen mögen.
Ich leb mitten in der Stadt und hab mehr von diesen Tieren, als ich dies vom Landleben  her kenne.
Zerbissene Grüsse
Doris


----------



## resa51 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich liebe Ameisen....*

Hallo Jörg,

war ja nicht gehässig gemeint
Stell dir aber mal die Ackerei der kleinen Tierchen vor, ist doch respektabel- oder nicht


----------



## JoergK (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich liebe Ameisen....*

Hi Reiner,

weiss ich schon, daher auch der   ...

die könnte aber mal was Sinnvolles machen,
anstatt unbewohnbare Häuser zu bauen.
Dafür gibt es schliesslich Bauträger...

Gruß Jörg


----------



## JoergK (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich liebe Ameisen....*

Hi Doris,

oha, das ist bitter, besonders wenn's Grundstück nicht allzu groß ist 

Tierliebe hin oder her, würde ich an Deiner Stelle 'regulierend eingreifen' 

Für solche Fälle, wenn es auf oder an der Terasse
und in der Wiese zu bunt wird kommt der 2-Stufen-Plan zum Einsatz: 

Erst die Vorwarnung mit der 'Bitte' um Wegzug

und wenn das nicht hilft, dann die Zwangsräumung

Hinten am Waldrand dürfen die Jungs tun und lassen, was sie wollen,
da würde ich mich sogar über einen richtig großen Ameisenhaufen freuen 
... aber das kriegen sie irgendwie nicht gepeilt... 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## etaine (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich liebe Ameisen....*

hallo jörg,
recht hast du. schluss mit braver insektenversteherin. 
jetzt wird abgemahnt. was glauben die überhaupt, wer sie sind. ne kollektive intelligenz?
als nächstes tragen die mich aus meinem eigenen garten raus.
morgen bin ich im gartencenter und bring den schätzchen was mit.
und dir wünsche ich ebenfalls die rückeroberung der wasserstelle.
wild entschlossene grüsse
doris


----------



## elkop (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich liebe Ameisen....*

da entstehen in meinem kopf bilder aus alten walt disney filmen, in denen ameisen alles wegtrugen. essen, getränke, menschen....:help


----------



## JoergK (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich liebe Ameisen....*

wusst ich's doch...


 Sie sind unter uns !!  

 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Annett (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich liebe Ameisen....*

Hi.

Seit wir einen Teich und ein Lehmhaus haben, sind wir auch gaaanz große "Freunde" der Ameisen. :evil

Es ist unglaublich, was die mit einem Lehmhaus veranstalten können.
Bei uns hatten sie an einem zugemauertem Fenster seitlich die ganze Fensterlichte zerstört. Den Stampflehm durchgekaut, das Stroh entfernt, Gänge wie Termiten angelegt. :shock
Die Lichte mußte neu aufgebaut werden, denn in diesem neuen "Lehm" war kaum noch Halt. Er sah aus, wie ein Schweizer Käse. 

Und hier Bilder der Schandtaten am alten Teich:
Strohhalm oder Miscanthus-Stab  zum Größenvergleich
  

Suchbild: Wo ist die Folie? :crazy
 

Folie wieder freigelegt. Leider verbleibt auch immer einiges an Erde innerhalb des Teiches. 
  

Da wo schwarze Erde zu sehen ist, liegen sonst Feld-Steine, mit denen die Folie senkrecht festgeklemmt wird. Die damit hergestellte Kapillarsperre wird mitteln eingeschleppter Erde auf Länge von METERN unterbrochen. 
Einer der Gründe, warum ich solch einen Rand nicht mehr bauen würde.


----------



## marcus18488 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich liebe Ameisen....*

Hi, 

manchmal haben die netten Krabbeltiere aber auch Vorteile: Wenn die sich bei mir in meinen Zwergen einnisten, dann sind die von innen so gut gefüllt mit Dreck und sonstigem. Durch das höhere Gewicht haben meine Zwerge dadurch eine Super Standfestigkeit.

Nehmt es einfach locker, denn auch das Getier brauchen wir

Lg vom Härtsfelder Zwergenteich Marcus


----------



## etaine (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich liebe Ameisen....*

so, tierliebe hin oder her. mir hat´s gereicht am wochenende.
beim rasenmähen bin ich ein paar mal eingebrochen. sie haben teilweise meinen minigarten total untergraben. barfuss konnte man schon gar nicht mehr raus. meine grosse hat sich schon geweigert in den garten zu gehen. und alle paar zentimeter eine kleine burg.
jetzt gab es eine verwarnung. ich finde schon, dass man nicht gleich mit kanonen auf spatzen schiessen soll. aber wenn man seinen eigenen garten nicht mehr benutzen kann, finde ich einen schuss vorm bug absolut gerechtfertigt.
mal gucken, ob die kleinen nun abwandern. 
grüsse aus passau
doris


----------

